# elk.. or moose



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps this will explain the emotican we have made fun of for some time now.









http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14842999


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hahahahaha now thats funny. I think I wanna go shoot an elk, i mean moose. Afterwards I might drink beer, I mean a fermented yeast drink. And then I might stay stay in a motel, I mean hotel. Hahahahaha thats definentley different there don.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I think the reporter was eating some of those apples also!!!!!!

Can you guess what the picture of this animal is ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Moolk ? Melk ? eloose ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't see what the problem is.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Go figure. The fellow european sees this all as normal while us "yanks" thinks its hilarious lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm English buddy.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

hey youre close enough to france and the rest of europa that youre european to most people. but in all fairness: "God save the Queen"


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

NO MATE I'M ENGLISH!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

oh I sincerely apologize then for my mistake. I stand corrected will shut up now


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't get him goin BG. He's got a nasty bite... LMAO. That story is funny. I've seen elephants that do the same thing with fermented fruit in Africa. Hilarious to watch.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey BG...great come back. Enjoy your stay at the Hotel 6, perhaps you can go swimming in the sauna.

Don...we now know who made the design

Tom...you saw elephants eating fermented friut ?

Matt...its all in where you stand.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Matt...its all in where you stand.


You've lost me Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If you live accross the pond this figure














is an elk, your side of the pond. Our side of the pond it is a moose. So my comment was to emply it is all in where you are standing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, I've seen tv shows with the elephants doing that. You could probably find it on Youtube.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So tell me, in India where they ride elephants. Can you be arrested if your elephant is drunk ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would imagine so.........LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If you remember in Death in the Long Grass Capstick talks of having 4 bull jumbo's charge him in thick cover in a short space of time all smashed on fruit, he frontal brain shot all 4.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

And had to clean out his pants afterward ! They are hilarious to watch. They're like teenagers all drunked up.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> And had to clean out his pants afterward !


No! Come on that would be awesome!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah about as much fun as a griz chargin ya







. I have to agree some times it is better not to get smashed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

By booze or an elephant !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry but isn't that the thrill of real big game hunting! Why hunt Lion? Because of the risk involved.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> By booze or an elephant !


You are allert today Don







glad to hear it.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a European dog one time! I Told Him " Get away from my Truck European on my Tire!!"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> I'm English buddy.


Thats right, that channel keeps you from being associated with europe proper! No connection literally.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you A22.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's all right Matt. You still have friends over here. LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I never thought for one moment that I didn't Tom! It was just one person insulting me and my nationality.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know. Unfortunately here in our media everyone is lumped into one giant area called Europe. People believe that everyone on that side of the pond is in "Europe". We'll forgive you for that Rugby thing. LMAO just kiddin buddy !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> We'll forgive you for that Rugby thing. LMAO just kiddin buddy !!


Forgive me for a game played by most of the world not just called a world series.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ouch....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Buddy it was coming!


----------

